# new spoiler



## The Black Mongoose (Oct 16, 2012)

i have the stock one and it doesnt really please me. i was looking at the jhp spoiler, the hsv spoiler, but 1700 is a little rich for my blood.

then i found the rksport spoiler that seems similar. has anyone used the rksport spoiler or have better pictures than what they have on their website??


----------



## Qnko (Jun 8, 2014)

1700 for a spoiler, wtf. I like the spoilerless look so i got a carbon trunk. It cost me 600 and I had to paint because of the banshee hood (that i got almost for free) anyways. The trunk and spoiler delete saved me 40lb and the spoiler is not functional anyways. Its just my opinion. I like it spoilerless and don't like the aftermarket look.


----------



## The Black Mongoose (Oct 16, 2012)

1707$ for the hsv spoiler on jhp.

have any pictures??


----------



## Qnko (Jun 8, 2014)

replying from a phone so cannot attach pics. Its a red GTO with banshee hood, spoilerless trunk and c5 wheels. Hood and trunk are painted. I don't really recommend carbon body parts. Only reason I have them is cause I got the hood for free. The weight saving is round 50lbs only (13hood, 40 trunk and spoiler) and the cost was: 500 paint and 600 trunk (if you have to buy the hood add 700 more). The parts are not a perfect fit and the hood is designed to channel air to the air filter, so when I drive in the rain the MAF connections get wet. Also the hood can draw some unwanted attention and I already get a lot of it from my cam.


----------

